# Gripcase Switch empfehlung?



## Nullnummer (10. Oktober 2018)

Hallo.Ich suche nach einem Gripcase oder ähnliches um die Switch im Handheld Modus zu bedienen.Gibts da empfehlungen von Euch?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaub hier sind nicht viele Switch-Nutzer ^^     Mehr als nen Amazon-Link kann ich auch nicht bieten: die hier scheint gut zu sein, sofern nicht alle Meinungen gekauft sind  https://www.amazon.de/Mumba-Nintendo-Switch-Schutzhülle-Schwerlast/dp/B072M2G7S8


----------



## Nullnummer (10. Oktober 2018)

Ok danke.Ja da hast Du natürlich recht ich habe mich im Forum vertan????*♂️

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich liebäugle schon recht lange mit dem Big Ben Go Play Grip...ich suche da was, was die Handflächen gut aufnimmt, denn aktuell verkrampfe ich bei langem Spielen.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> ich suche da was, was die Handflächen gut aufnimmt, denn aktuell verkrampfe ich bei langem Spielen.


Bei mir sind die Probleme das Gewicht und die winzigen Knöpfe. Beides wird nach eine Weile echt unangenehm. Eine Hülle würde das Gerät ja noch schwerer machen.


----------



## Raser04 (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo mal wieder allerseits,
da sich hier ja alles verändert zu haben scheint und ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr zurechtfinde, stelle ich meine Frage eben hier:
GIbt es die klassischen Wii-U- bzw. Switch-Foren jetzt nicht mehr auf pcgames.de??? Falls ja, scheint die Computec Media AG quasi in der Bedeutungslosigkeit zu versinken.
Zumindest im digitalen Zeitalter. Die N-Zone lese ich nach wie vor sehr gerne und mit voller Begeisterung...

EDIT: Mein Konto wurde auch noch zurückgesetzt. Das ist ja klasse. Auf einmal bin ich wieder ein "neuer Benutzer", obwohl ich hier früher der absolute "Pro" war.  Das ist jetzt aber echt zum . Zum Glück hat sich an den  nichts geändert. Die sind immer noch dieselben, wie damals auch.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2018)

Raser04 schrieb:


> Hallo mal wieder allerseits,
> da sich hier ja alles verändert zu haben scheint und ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr zurechtfinde, stelle ich meine Frage eben hier:
> GIbt es die klassischen Wii-U- bzw. Switch-Foren jetzt nicht mehr auf pcgames.de??? Falls ja, scheint die Computec Media AG quasi in der Bedeutungslosigkeit zu versinken.
> Zumindest im digitalen Zeitalter. Die N-Zone lese ich nach wie vor sehr gerne und mit voller Begeisterung...
> ...




Es gibt inzwischen getrennte Foren für verschiedene Dinge, zB bei der PC Games Hardware, oder für MMOS auch buffed.de sowie extra für Konsolenthemen Videogameszone => Videogameszone Forum


----------

